# HR34 Not Seeing Other Networked DVRs



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

New HR34-700 does not see the other Networked DVRs on the same SWiM-16.

Called D* and spent an hour with the "department" that handles HR34 issues.

Restored Defaults in Network - Ran Connect Now in Network on a HR34 and a HR20.

IP on HR34 169.254.9.165 and on HR20 169.254.8.233

Status on Whole Home shows active. Yet shows no Networked DVRs on either unit.

Rebooted.

Still no go.

After an hour, D* now saying that some other HR34s are having the same issue and will have to wait for next firmware release to perhaps fix it.

This sounds suspect to me.

Are there others out there with HR34 that will not see other Networked DVRs?

Or better yet, suggestions?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not a firmware issue. That sounds like neither receiver is getting an IP address from your router. Couple of questions:

(1) Are you using a cinema connection kit and are all the lights green?
(2) Does your router have its DHCP server turned on? 
(3) Are all the lights on the DECA attached to the HR20 green?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think the IPs look to be the problem.

Can you connect the HR34 to a router with ethernet?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Router is not an issue. Everything is connected through the SWiM.

Nothing going through the Router at this time thus no lights on router/DECA.

Nothing connected to internet at this time.



veryoldschool said:


> I think the IPs look to be the problem.
> 
> Can you connect the HR34 to a router with ethernet?


I wondered about the IP addresses as well - but the HR34 specialist said that as long as the first 2 were the same the D* units will see each other. Correct? Dunno....but that is what D* says.



Stuart Sweet said:


> That's not a firmware issue.


Just going what D* HR34 specialist said after an hour - that some people were having this issue with some receivers and I'd have to wait for the next firmware update whenever it came out.

I thought that was BS which is why I am asking.....but D* DID say that some people were having this issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Router is not an issue. Everything is connected through the SWiM.
> 
> Nothing going through the Router at this time thus no lights on router/DECA.
> 
> ...


Bring in the router would mean they use the IPs it assigns.

IP on HR34 169.254.9.165 and on HR20 169.254.8.233

I'd feel better if these were:
169.254.[the same].xxx
And the subnet was 255.255.0.0

Mine with a router doing the DCHP gives:
192.168.1.xxx
Subnet 255.255.255.0

not sure what they said and whether is was BS, but if they weren't dealing with the correct IP & subnet, it might explain it.

This system is geared to having internet access, and though it will work without it, it counts on the IP & subnet to be compatible.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Bring in the router would mean they use the IPs it assigns.
> 
> IP on HR34 169.254.9.165 and on HR20 169.254.8.233
> 
> ...


I even told the HR34 specialist that I thought the first 3 needed to be the same - and I did not understand why it was not in one of the 2 internet accepted (192.168.x.x like yours or 10.x.x.x as my router assigns) as local internet connections.

169 makes no sense to me, but I am aware of a large commerical wifi company that puts large numbers of units in hotels etc and they use 5.x.x.x so apparently as long as the router knows what to do with them, it should work - and I suspect that is what the SWiM should do in this case when no router is involved.

I am somewhat concerned about manually forcing the HR34 and HR20 to 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x for fear the SWiM will not know what to do with that.

EDIT: Some networking stuff comes back to mind....if it was 255.255.255.0 then the third number would have to be the same. As its 255.255.0.0 I believe the 3rd number can be different.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmmm.....I need the external convertor for using a HR20 even with the SWiM, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Hmmmm.....I need the external convertor for using a HR20 even with the SWiM, right?


It might help to know what you have and don't.

The HR20-700 needs a DECA connected, and the HR20-100 needs a special configuration.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> It might help to know what you have and don't.
> 
> The HR20-700 needs a DECA connected, and the HR20-100 needs a special configuration.


Yes, it finally hit me that I needed the DECA model to make the HR20-700 work and thats why neither sees each other (I did state above no DECA).

You would *think* that would be one of the first questions the HR34 specialist would ask as we spoke of the HR20 and she even supposedly connected one in their lab up to a HR34 and said it worked.

It's all coming back to me now....

Band stop filter is only needed with HR20-100 if splitter is prior to DECA - or put the splitter after the DECA, correct?

No Band stop filter with HR20-700?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're coming up to speed.

Here's some images: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I even told the HR34 specialist that I thought the first 3 needed to be the same - and I did not understand why it was not in one of the 2 internet accepted (192.168.x.x like yours or 10.x.x.x as my router assigns) as local internet connections.
> 
> 169 makes no sense to me, but I am aware of a large commerical wifi company that puts large numbers of units in hotels etc and they use 5.x.x.x so apparently as long as the router knows what to do with them, it should work - and I suspect that is what the SWiM should do in this case when no router is involved.
> 
> ...


The 169 addresses are self assigned when a network device can't get an address from DHCP. The problem with them is that you can't know if the two devices have layer 2 connectivity to each other since they are all assigning addresses on their own.
Personally, I'd link it to a router so that it can hand out addresses.

BTW, nobody should be using 5. addresses. That's going to cause problems down the road.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys - been lurking around for a while (new customer/about 6 months). I was having the same issue and it seemed related to the initial Genie software. I have:

HR34-700
HR21-200
H24-??? (not sure of the exact number.)
CCK Ethernet connected to my router, in line w/HR-21.

HR-34 would lose the HR-21, but the HR-21 would still see the HR34. Resetting the HR21 would make the 34 see it again for a while(a day at most). Resetting the 34 didn't help. Both HR's have static IP addresses from the router.

The 34 received a software update last night and it's working so far. Hopefully it lasts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you will find the new software improves things for you.


----------

